# Frage zu Partitionen



## heimatlied (7. Dezember 2007)

Hey 
Und zwar hab ich ne Frage bezüglich der Partitionierung einer Festplatte.
Ich hatte bisher Windows Xp drauf gehabt und wollte jetzt eine weitere Partition anlegen und Windows Vista drauf spielen.
Wie können beide Partitionen auf die gleichen Daten zugreifen?
Wie kann ich sowas am sinnvollsten strukturieren?
Und noch was:
Ich würd dann später gern noch ne Partition mit einer Linux Distributuon einrichten.
Wie läuft hier der Zugriff auf die gleichen Daten ab?
Ich wär dankbar für hilfreiche Tipps 
Danke schonmal,
heimatlied


----------



## Andreas Späth (7. Dezember 2007)

Wenn du nun nachträglich die Festplatte aufteilen möchtest benötigt du ein Tool wie Partition Magic. Gibt hier auch einiges an Freeware, aber ich vergess jedesmal den Namen davon. Ansonst gibt es auch gpartet als LiveCD zum partitionieren.

Ich würde sie einfach in 2 NTFS Partitionen aufteilen, die Größe musst du dabei selber überlegen wieviel wohl jedes System brauchen wird.
Wenn in Vista nichts bei NTFS geändert wurde solltest du mit beiden Betriebssystemen auf die Partition des anderen zugreifen können. Eventuell muss man sie aber noch in Windows Mounten, ich erinnere mich da an soetwas bei Windows 2003 und XP auf einem System.

Windows XP hat damals beim vorhandensein eines anderen Windows noch den internen Bootmanager vorgeschalten wo man auswählen konnte was man bootet. Ich denke (hoffe) mal Vista wird das genauso handhaben.

Sollte Linux mit auf das System kommen würde ich ausschlieslich einen der Bootmanager von Linux verwenden, die sind einfach besser 

Bei Linux wirds da eventuell etwas schwieriger. 
Du könntest in Linux die Dateien die du abspeicherst (MP3s, Bilder etc...) in eine weitere Fat32 Partition schubsen auf die Windows dann zugreifen kann (das wären dann für Linux 3 Partition. Einmal die für Linux selbst, einmal Swap, und einmal die Fat32 Partition), da Windows von Hause aus keinerlei Linux Dateisysteme unterstützt. Linux aber generell mit Fat32 kein Problem hat.
Oder man nutz in Linux einen NTFS Treiber und greift dann von Linux aus auf die Windowspartitionen zu, ich weis aber nicht wie da im Moment der Stand der Dinge ist, da kann dir Jemand anders vermutlich besser weiterhelfen.


----------



## Laudian (8. Dezember 2007)

Lesen kann Linux ntfs schon laenger. Schreibunterstuetzung kam meines Wissens ab Kernel 2.6.15. Dabei ist die aber nur sehr eingeschraenkt moeglich, Dateien sollen wohl gehen, Verzeichnisse etc nicht.


----------



## Raubkopierer (8. Dezember 2007)

Also der Schreibzugriff auf NTFS läuft wunderbar. Hab damit mit ntfs3g keine Probleme.
Und Gparted ist die beste GUI-Anwendung die ich zum partitionieren kanne. Die wichtigesten Dateisysteme können bearbeitet werden und auch NTFS wird problemlos unterstützt.
Also solltest du mit der Live-CD von Gparted die Festplatte netsprechend aufteilen. Eine NTFS-Partition für Vista und eine Ext3 für deine Linux-Distribution und eine Swap-Partition mit ca. 2GiB. Natürlich solltest du die existierende Partition vorher verkleinern. Und installier Vista vor Gnu/Linux damit es mit Grub keine Probleme im Nachhinein gibt.


----------

